# Vintage Lever machines, Faema Velox, Conti Empress, Conti Prestina, Faema Urania,...



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Expression of interest - permission given by Glenn

No assistance can be given by the forum for any trades that take place off forum

Hi there,

as some of you might have noticed I sold a few beauties on Gumtree.

I have all the above mentioned coming in the next days with one group.

They are currently not serviced, but if you are interested I would sell maybe as they are to Forum members. But I prefer selling it in working order.

The bigger buddies like a Gaggia America 3group (dual fuel) and an Faema E61 2group dual fuel are currently serviced in Germany by a workshop specialized on vintage machines, customization to your needs possible. All serviced machines have a one year warranty, in commercial use it is 6 months.

Also available Faema President two group lever on electricity, Faema E61 2 group with stainless steel boiler problems ; ),

Faema Urania 2 group, Kees van der Westen Mirage Duetto

It is still a passion, but I try to do things right.

I usually source old ones, but a Vesuvius or GS3 AV is also available on request.

Viewing in Glasgow welcome ; ) Shipping possible

Paypal if you pay for it ; )

Have a nice weekend.

Tobias

I don´t want to spam the forum with pictures at that point. If you are interested, just get in touch

Here a picture of the nice grinders, hope they don´t get stuck on the border. Would be a shame.

But they are to nice to sell, I´m afraid.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you Glenn, have a nice weekend ; )


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi there Tobi,

I'd be interested in the lever machines if you could send me over some details.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Tobi

Currently on the lookout for a lever machine and live in Glasgow so let me know when you have any for viewing. Thanks


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

On a two group Urania and a beautiful Conti Monaco you can look tomorrow.

The Conti made 3 coffees so far and is about 40 years old.

Probably the only kind in a new condition.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Unfortunatly I have never seen a Londinium, but I think the Conti is bigger.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, the conte is considerably bigger and not really as kitchen friendly


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Having said that, your Monaco is a real beauty


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Have no experience with the Londinium, the Conti Prestina is more kitchen friendly. Or the best is probably a Faema Velox, wall mounted with a heated Velox group. Anyway don't we all need a coffee machine friendly kitchen!?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What a beast!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

What's that lever one in the top pic? It looks interesting.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Faema Urania one group, have also a two group with red glass plate, almost ready


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee Chap brought a Conti to the Rave Forum day. I can't remember now what the model was but it had an interesting lever action and it was brilliant to use. Unfortunately he didn't turn his back for a minute otherwise I would

have had it out of there.


----------

